# H C Reynolds - American migrate 1918 born 1900c



## mar33 (Mar 15, 2015)

Here in Aus we have an intriguing mystery surrounding a male found deceased on a beach Nov 30 1948. His identity remains unknown still. 

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...ach-body-mystery/story-e6frea6u-1226200076344

Recently a woman found among her fathers possessions the Id belonging to a seaman by the name of H.C Reynolds. 

any tips on finding this man, given his id states he is a seaman?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------

